# Anyone have any knowledge on a turbo kit for the 02 SE-R?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Does anyone sell, or maybe even making a Turbo kit for the SE-R I have a 02 SE-R, want more power badly, even a supercharger would be nice. Anyone know anything?
Steve


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Try this!

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25591&highlight=Turbo+kits


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I am going to be the first to have the honour of telling you to search. But, I'll let it slide and provide you with the info you requested. 

Is there a turbo kit out for the spec v/se-r?
*No.*

Is there a supercharger Kit out for the Spec V/SE-R?
*Area 51 fabrications is working on a supercharger kit for the 02 SE-R Spec V. It is a borg-warner supercharger setup. Area 51 is looking for a release date around September or October. The editors of FreshAlloy actually got to take that sweet ride for a spin!! 

Here's a picture of the supercharger/engine bay setup:*









You can read more about it by clicking here. 

Hope I was some help!

-Sam


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone heard an update on the area 51 Super Charger? I've been looking around trying to find out how close they are, but i've seen nothing.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Read my previous post. I visited Area 51 Fabrications a few weeks ago, and one of the guys there said they're still working it out, and I know that [email protected] 51 asked for STOCK Dyno charts for comparison...hopefully we'll hear how much HP is hitting the wheels with this bad boy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Trav did some great research and digging, so I'll be pretty quick to support him. Email him about the QR25 turbo kit.


----------

